# Making a Canadian Forces tribute video for School! (I would like some help)



## Pte.Butt (18 Sep 2007)

Hello all! I am making a CF tribute video for school. I plan on having the pictures(with details I.E. Name, rank, cause of death) of each Canadian Soldier who has unfortunately been killed in Afghanistan. I have search on Google and have found no page containing what I am looking for. If anyone could point me in the right direction, or even a link would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.
 - Pte. Andrew Butt


----------



## Big Foot (18 Sep 2007)

This link might help:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_casualties_in_Afghanistan
No pics but names and details for all the casualties.
This link too:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/afghanistan/casualties/total.html


----------



## Pte.Butt (18 Sep 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> This link might help:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_casualties_in_Afghanistan
> No pics but names and details for all the casualties.



This certainly helps!. I still need the pictures above all. Thank you anyways I appreciate it.


----------



## super26 (18 Sep 2007)

Here is a link that will give you the info you are looking for ..
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen/index_e.asp


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Sep 2007)

And for further details on individuals, try the Canadian Virtual War Memorial.  Scroll down to the search feature (there is also and advanced search).  Each record may include details and photos.

CANADIAN VIRTUAL WAR MEMORIAL


----------



## Roy Harding (18 Sep 2007)

Go here:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen/index_e.asp

Super26 beat me to it.

Careful of copyright violations - I don't know what the rules are - but if I were planning on publishing something, using official images from another website, I'd do the research.


Roy


----------



## Pte.Butt (18 Sep 2007)

Thank you for the quick replys everyone! I got exactly what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------

